#  Alternativmedizin >  Alternativmedizin kritisch betrachtet >   Nur Placebo-Effekt bei alternativen Therapien? Warum denn nicht? >

## StarBuG

Hallo 
Hier wird ja eine ganze Menge über alternative Heilverfahren diskutiert, vor allem dass diese jeglicher wissenschaftlicher Grundlagen entbehren:  Reiki - Vom Handauflegen und Handaufhalten... Knoten im Curry-Netz Gott heilt, Mensch kassiert - Über Geist- und Fernheiler  Homöopathie - Informationen zur Methode  Ayurveda: Die Suche nach der ewigen Jugend  Anthroposophische Heilunde - Versteinerte Magie  
Das heißt, die positiven Berichte über Homöopathie, Reiki, Ayurveda und Co. sind wahrscheinlich auf den Placebo-Effekt zurückzuführen. 
Aber meine Frage ist jetzt, ist das denn so schlimm? 
Die moderne Placebo-Forschung kommt immer mehr zu dem Ergebnis, dass der Placebo-Effekt viel stärker ist und das er vor allem einen wesentlich größeren Einfluss in der modernen Schulmedizin hat, als wir angenommen haben.
Selbst moderne Arzneimittel mit realen Wirkstoffen wirken zusätzlich zu einem großen Teil mit dem Placebo-Effekt (und ich rede hier nicht von Placebo-Tabletten). 
Was ich mit euch mal gerne diskutieren würde ist, was denn so verkehrt daran ist, wenn Menschen versuchen anderen Menschen zu helfen. Auch wenn wissenschaftlich belegt ist, dass dies nur mit dem Placebo-Effekt passiert?
Die Natur heilt eh 75% aller Krankheiten von alleine. 
Die moderne Schulmedizin ist heutzutage doch zu einem Hochleistungssystem, das schon fast an Fließbandarbeit erinnert, "verkommen".
Patienten werden beim Hausarzt innerhalb von Minuten durchs Arztzimmer geschleust und haben nachher noch immer unbeantwortete Fragen, weil es sich, dank des Gesundheitssystems, anders gar nicht mehr für den Arzt rentiert. 
Wenn jetzt Menschen wie Homöopathen sich hinsetzen und sich die Zeit nehmen für Menschen, sich deren Probleme anhören und denen dann nachher Wasser in Fläschchen oder Zuckerkügelchen aufschreiben, sich die Patienten aber dadurch besser fühlen, was ist daran denn so falsch?
Natürlich müssen alternative Therapeuten ganz klar eine Grenze ziehen und bei Erkrankungen den Patienten auch immer zu einem Schulmediziner schicken, auch muss klar sein, das echte Medikamente nicht einfach für Globuli abgesetzt werden dürfen, aber für Husten, Schnupfen, Heiserkeit und als zusätzliche Begleitbetreuung bei anderen Erkrankungen, wieso nicht? Was spricht dagegen? 
Wenn ihr jetzt sagt, das Homöopathen, und wie die Richtungen alle heißen, ja ganz klar abstreiten, das die Wirkung nur auf Placebo beruht, dann sag ich, lass sie doch. 
Wenn ich zu einer alten Dame auf Station gehe, die nicht schlafen kann und ich ihr eine Placebo-Tablette gebe und sage "Hier, nach dieser Schlaftablette schlafen sie innerhalb von 15Min." dann passiert das auch in der Regel, da diese Dama daran glaubt, sie habe ein Schlafmittel bekommen. Sage ich ihr aber "Hier, nehmen sie diese Placebo-Tablette, danach schlafen sie schon von selber ein", das wird einfach nicht funktionieren. 
Darum ist es gar nicht so verkehrt, wenn Homöopathen daran glauben, das ihre Zuckerkügelchen wirklich helfen. Sie vermitteln dieses Gefühl nämlich an ihre Patienten, und dadurch wirkt der Placebo-Effekt. 
Jetzt können wir natürlich auch über Kosten reden, oder Abzocke, oder was auch immer. Aber ich sage, jeder Mensch ist frei in seiner Entscheidung,  und wer bereit ist, ein gewisses Geld für solche Dinge auszugeben, der soll das ruhig machen.
Auch viele Ärzte springen auf den Zug auf, einfach aus dem Grund, da es lukrativ ist.
Jede homöopathische Beratung kann privat abgerechnet werden. 
Naja, ich möchte einfach darüber diskutieren, ob es wirklich so verkehrt ist, das diese alternativen Heilverfahren existieren, auch wenn sie "nur" über den Placebo-Effekt heilen? 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## urologiker

Das ist eine merkwürdige Fragestellung, zumindest wenn man sie mal praktisch betrachtet: 
Ich, der ich von der alternativen Medizin sowas von nicht überzeugt bin, rate also jemand dazu, eine alternative Methode auszuprobieren, indem ich ihm vorlüge, das würde prima funzen.
Dieser glaubt meiner Kompetenz, erfährt einen astreien Placeboeffekt und glaubt fortan an das Medikament und auch weiterhin mir. 
Muß ich das kommentieren?    
Szenario 2: Ich empfehle ein Medikament, von dessen Wirksamkeit ich tatsächlich überzeugt bin. Das Medikament hat auch Wirkung und profitiert zusätzlich vom Placeboeffekt. 
Wirkt dieser denn nicht bei jedem wirksamen Medikament, an das der Einnehmende glaubt? 
Es liessen sich problemlos weitere Szenarien finden, jedoch halte es für absurd, kostenpflichtige Medikamente aufgrund des Wirkens eines Placeboeffektes zu empfehlen. Das kann man durchaus billiger haben...

----------


## StarBuG

Du hast die Intention meiner Frage nicht ganz verstanden. 
Die Frage ist: 
Ist es so schlimm, dass Menschen an Homöopathie und Co glauben, bzw diese praktizieren, auch wenn diese nur durch den Placebo-Effekt wirkt? 
Zu Szenario 1: Kinderärzte verschreiben häufig homöopathische Mittel.
Wieso? Die Eltern kommen zum Arzt mit einem medizinischen Problem (sagen wir mal Schnupfen), der Arzt weiß jetzt, das er dagegen nichts groß machen kann und das es von alleine weg geht. Sagt er jetzt "das geht schon wieder weg", dann fühlen die Eltern evtl., dass der Arzt ihnen nicht wirklich geholfen hat. Verschreibt er ihnen aber Globuli, oder XY D23, dann glauben die Eltern, ihrem Wunsch nach Hilfe wurde entsprochen. Zusätzlich helfen sie auch dem Kind, indem sie ihm das Mittel geben, weil es die Zuwendung der Eltern erfährt, und es ihm durch den Placebo-Effekt danach vielleicht besser geht.
Du verschreibst/gibst als Arzt gelegentlich doch auch Placebos aus, oder?
Ich sage ja nicht, du sollst den Patienten zum Homöopathen schicken, wenn du nicht daran glaubst, ich frage nur, ob es uns wirklich zusteht, allen alternativen Heilern eine Daseinsberechtigung abzusprechen, nur weil deren Methode auf dem Placeboeffekt beruht. 
Zu Szenario 2: Ja, der Placeboeffekt wirkt bei jedem Medikament, meist sogar mehr, als die Schulmedizin denkt. 
In einer Randomisierten Doppelblindstudie in der Placebo-Forschung mit gesunden Probanden wurde diesen ein Medikament gegeben, dass das Immunsystem unterdrückt.
Nach 10 Tagen wurde dieses Medikament durch ein Placebo ersetzt.
Das erstaunliche war, das deren Immunsystem weiterhin supprimiert blieb, ganz anders als man erwartet hätte.
Das heißt jetzt nicht, man soll von nun an Organtransplantierten anstatt Cellcept Placebo geben, aber es zeigt, dass der Placebo-Effekt eben nicht nur bei subjektiven Empfindungsstörungen wie z.B. Schmerzen oder Schlaflosigkeit wirkt. 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## urologiker

...und du hast meine Antwort nicht ganz verstanden: JA, es ist schlimm, wenn für etwas Geld ausgegeben wird, was keine immanente Wirkung hat! 
Anders gesagt: der Placeboeffekt ist ja vom Patienten erzeugt, so dass es die Aufgabe des Arztes sein muß, den Patienten über die fehlende immanente Wirkung aufzuklären! 
Die medizinische Wirksamkeit einer Substanz/Prozedur läßt sich doch nicht demokratisch -noch dazu durch medizinische Laien- festlegen. 
Es bleibt darum zweckmäßig den Patienten zu Dingen zu raten, die mehr als Placeboeffakt haben, auch wenn der Placeboeffekt den Wirkeffekt der schulmedizinischen Substanz übertrifft.  
imho, logiker

----------


## StarBuG

Wieso wirkt denn die Zuckertablette (Placebo) nicht, die ich der alten Dame bei Schlafstörungen gebe, wenn diese dadurch ohne Probleme einschläft?
Das sie einschläft ist doch die Wirkung, oder? 
Warum muss es ein Benzodiazepin sein, wenn ich die selbe Wirkung mit einem Placebo erziehlen kann? Nur ohne Nebenwirkungen?
Wenn ich der Dame sage, sie bekommt ein Placebo und sie ist es, die durch ihren Glauben daran die Lösung des Problems herbeiführt, dann funktioniert es nicht mehr. 
Das heißt jetzt nicht, weg mit den Benzos und nur noch Placebo verschreiben, aber wenn die Situation passt, wieso nicht mal ein Placebo geben? 
Hast du noch nie in deinem ärztlichen Leben einem Patienten ein Placebo gegeben?

----------


## Crazykeks

Hallo zusammen, 
ich denke, generell ist es doch so, das die Methode gut ist, die einem Patienten helfen kann. Wenn ein Patient seine Leiden los wird, dann spielt es für ihn keine Rolle, ob es durch ein Placebo war oder durch normale Medikamente. 
Ich finde vielmehr den Placebo-Effekt an sich ziemlich erschütternd, weil er einem zeigt, wieviele Krankheiten doch sehr stark an die Psyche des Menschen gebunden sind. Es ist faszinieren, was dieser Effekt aussagt. Es ist eine Bestätigung dafür, wie lricht man Menschen auch etwas vorgaukeln kann. Sie bekommen ein Placebo und halten es für das optimale Heilmittel, wie paradox aber zugleich genial eigentlich. 
Das ist irgendwie, als wenn man einem kleinen Kind mit Schlafstörungen sagen würde, das ein Smartie gut zum schlafen ist. Das Kind nimmt sich ein Smartie und schläft ein.  
Aber es gibt eine Frage, die man sich zwangsweise stellen muss. Sind die Krankheiten oder Leiden, gegen die Placebos helfen, eigentlich nur eine Einbildung? Wie sonst könnte man sich erklären, das sie wirken? 
Grüßle 
Andi

----------


## Patientenschubser

> .....
> Warum muss es ein Benzodiazepin sein, wenn ich die selbe Wirkung mit einem Placebo erziehlen kann? Nur ohne Nebenwirkungen?
> Wenn ich der Dame sage, sie bekommt ein Placebo und sie ist es, die durch ihren Glauben daran die Lösung des Problems herbeiführt, dann funktioniert es nicht mehr.
> .....

 Wollen wir wetten, dass wenn du ihr erzählst es gelegentlich sein kann das man davon Schluckauf bekommt wird sie diesen bekommen....

----------


## urologiker

@starbug - das ist eine ganz andere Frage! Du vergleichst jetzt Äpfel mit Birnen: Plazebos sind gewollt wirkstofffreie Imitate von WIRKstoffen. Ein Stoff, dem eine Wirkung zugeschrieben wird, ist kein Placebo! 
Hier muß man klar zwischen Placebo und Placeboeffekt unterscheiden. 
Du kannst es natürlich so sehen, dass alternative Medikamente ausschließlichen Placeboeffekt haben und damit für dein Verständnis Placebos sind. De jure sind es aber keine Placebos sondern alternative Heilmittel. 
Das ist ein großer Unterschied, imho

----------


## StarBuG

Ja, aber nur im Auge des Betrachters.
Du als Mediziner setzt (wenn überhaupt) Globuli und andere homöopathische Mittel als Placebo ein, der Homöopath glaubt daran (oder auch nicht  :Grin: ).
Verändern tut das aber nix, da diese Mittel nachweislich nur über den Placebo Effekt funktionieren, damit sind sie per Definitionem Placebos
Auch wenn mich Homöopathen dafür steinigen würden  :Zwinker:

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Forum,  
  mit ziemlichem Interesse verfolge ich die Diskussion über die Frage einer Legitimation der Komplementärmedizin, weil diese „Heilerfolge“ erzielt, welche aber nach menschlichem Ermessen nur auf  den Placebo-Effekt zurück zuführen sind.  
  Ich bin, weil ich mich mit dieser Frage ausgiebig beschäftigt habe, heute mehr denn je der Auffassung, dass die Pseudotherapien der Alternativmedizin - vor allem mit dem Mittel der Aufklärung – nachhaltig bekämpft werden müssen. Und ich denke, für diese Ansicht gibt es gute Gründe: 
  1. Bei schwerwiegenden Erkrankungen wirken weder Placebos, noch hilft der Placebo-Effekt unwirksamer Pseudo-Medikamente oder -Therapiemaßnahmen mehr als nur marginal und vorübergehend. 
  Wenn aber nun Patienten suggeriert wird, sie würden im Rahmen der Alternativmedizin reale Hilfe erfahren, wird das mehr und mehr dazu führen, dass effektive Therapien der Wissenschaftsmedizin, die eben auch mit Nebenwirkungen und/oder unangenehmen oder schmerzhaften Körpererfahrungen verbunden sind, durch den Nocebo-Effekt durchaus an Wirkung verlieren können.    
  2. Die Homöopathie, die TCM oder die Anthroposophie benutzen alles andere als Placebos. 
  Zwar ist ab einer bestimmten Verdünnung (oder Potenzierung) nicht mehr mit relevanten Wirkungen zu rechnen, aber es gibt ja auch eine Vielzahl von so genannten Medikamenten, die durchaus Stoffe in pharmakologisch wirksamer Größenordnung enthalten. Diese Stoffe wurden nicht einer Arzneimittelprüfung unterzogen, die weitgehend sicherstellt, dass keine massiven Nebenwirkungen beispielsweise durch Allergene auftreten. 
  Ich halte es, im Sinne des Patientenschutzes für absurd, Medikamente zu verordnen, bei denen keine signifikante Heilwirkungen zu erwarten ist, jedoch immer das Risikio von Nebenwirkungen existiert. Wer wollte für die meist schwachsinnigen homöopathischen Medikamente ernsthaft die Toleranz gegenüber einem noch kleinen Risiko einfordern, wenn im Gegenzug dazu - sehr sicher -  von keiner pharmazeutisch relevanten Wirkung ausgegangen werden kann? 
  3. Ein weiteres Problem ist die Fixierung der meisten Patienten auf Medikamente, gleich welcher Herkunft. Die Anhänger der Alternativmedizin, die in fast schon schizophrener Manier zwar die Pharmalobby verteufeln, jedoch für das kleinste Wehwehchen Globuli einwerfen, sind da nicht anders gepolt, als die Oma/der Opa, die auch mit Lactose in den Tiefschlaf zu versenken sind. 
  Diese Verhalten muss dringend, nicht zuletzt auch aus Kostengründen, einer Neuorientierung
  unterzogen werden. Die Ansätze dafür existieren zwar schon, aber sicher wäre eine konsequente Aufklärung der Patienten über ihre Gesundheit bzw. Krankheit und die Möglichkeiten der Pharmazie nötig. Solange der Glaube existiert, gegen jede Krankheit sei ein Kraut gewachsenen, solange werden es Menschen für nötig halten, dieses Kraut auch zu bekommen. Und wenn nicht vom Arzt, dann eben vom Homöopathen; und dem ist es dann ganz recht. 
  In diesem Zusammenhang halte ich es für besonders bedenklich, Kinder an diesen Mechanismus zu gewöhnen. Wer bei jedem blauen Fleck Arnika-Globuli verabreicht, wer bei jedem leichten viralen Infekt der oberen Atemwege Bryonia-Präparate in seine Kinder füllt, erzeugt Medikamenten-Junkies, für die jede Befindlichkeitsstörung zu einer zu  therapierenden Krise wird. 
  4. Das schwerwiegendste Problem besteht für mich jedoch darin, dass der Prozess des Umdenkens in der Medizin, der darin besteht, sich von den Allmachtsphantasien der vergangenen Jahrzehnte zu verabschieden und eine realistische Einschätzung der Möglichkeiten, Krankheiten zu therapieren, zu erreichen, gerade vom absurden Omnipotenz-Gehabe der Komplementär-Heiler konterkariert wird. 
  Wir brauchen keine Medizin, die dort, wo nach menschlichem Ermessen keine Hoffnung auf Heilung besteht, den Menschen trotzdem suggeriert, es gäbe welche. 
  Was wir allerdings ganz dringend brauchen, ist ein Korrektur unseres Selbstverständnisses im Bezug auf Krankheit, Alter und Tod.             
  Insoweit halte ich es für geboten, dass die Wissenschaftsmedizin durch Aufklärung - und sicher auch durch Änderungen ihrer Arbeitsprinzipien -  sich bemüht, das Vertrauen, das sie genau so dringend benötigt wie auch verdient, wieder zu erlangen. 
  Alle anderen Wege führen letztendlich an den Bedürfnissen der Patienten vorbei. 
  Pianoman

----------


## urologiker

:Smiley:  Mein Reden...

----------


## quaks

> Mein Reden...

 aber pianoman hat es verständlicher ausgedrückt  :Zunge raus:    :Zwinker:  
vg Sandra

----------


## urologiker

Time is money.  :Grin:

----------


## quaks

Hallo  
im Prinzip sehe ich es wie Starbug - was ist so falsch daran! (mal von ernsthafter Abzocke abgesehen)
netterweise hat er alle meine Argumente und Gedanken dazu 100ma besser formuliert, als ich es je könnte ;-) 
Anderseits kann ich die meisten Argumente von Pianoman nachvollziehen.   
Mein Glaube an Kügelchen & Co hält sich in sehr kleinen Grenzen - wobei meine Zwerge bis sie ca. 1 Jahr alt waren mit Virburcol immer seeligst geschlafen haben ;-)
Aber mir ist es zich mal lieber ein Arzt wägt ab oder er Kügelchen verschreibt oder erklärt er würde doch lieber zu etwas anderem greifen, als das Eltern bei irgendeinem Heilpraktiker sitzen, der Antibiotika als Teufelzeuch betrachtet.  
Ganz pragmatisch betrachtet.  
vg Sandra

----------


## Frosch

> Aber mir ist es zich mal lieber ein Arzt wägt ab oder er Kügelchen verschreibt oder erklärt er würde doch lieber zu etwas anderem greifen, als das Eltern bei irgendeinem Heilpraktiker sitzen, der Antibiotika als Teufelzeuch betrachtet.  
> Ganz pragmatisch betrachtet.  
> vg Sandra

 Und dann die gesamte Pharmaindustrie als mafiöses Teufelsinstrument betrachtet, das ist dann die Steigerung der ganzen Sache.  
Nee, ich bleibe der Schulmedizin treu, ehe ich viel Geld für Zuckerperlen ausgebe und sich dann alles noch verschlimmert, weil nicht früh genug ein wirkendes Medikament verschrieben/verordnet wurde. 
Die Frosch-Oma hat den Placeboeffekt mit diesen Schlaftabletten zum Beispiel nicht. Die schläft nicht nach Lactose-Tabletten, die braucht schon ihre normalen Schlaftabletten, wurde alles schon versucht, bei ihr gibt es diesen Placeboeffekt nicht.  
Was mich an dieser alternativen Medizin, deren Anhänger und dieser ganzen Esoterikschiene maßlos ärgert, ist, daß die Patienten dermaßen abgezockt werden mit teilweise sehr unseriösen Versprechungen, ich darf an die Diskussion Biomediation hier im Forum erinnern. Da werden mittels irgendwelcher dubioser Energien Krebserkrankungen geheilt, können Blinde sehen und MS-Kranke im Rollstuhl wieder laufen oder gar "Löcher" im Herz werden geheilt.  
Diese Abzocker sind die ersten, die bei ernsthaften Erkrankungen/Beschwerden bei einem schulmedizinischem Arzt in der Praxis stehen und um z.B. Antibiotika betteln, weil sie als Beispiel nicht an ihrer Pneumonie sterben wollen und ihre Energien lieber an zahlenden Kunden lassen als an sich selbst.  
Daß das alles zu Lasten der Patienten und ihrem Leben geht, wird natürlich nie einer dieser Alternativen zugeben. Und da muß eingegriffen werden. Wenn ich - wie Pianoman auch an anderer Stelle schrieb - sehe, daß die gesetzlichen Krankenkassen teilweise diese alternativen Behandlungen übernehmen/bezuschussen, dann wundert mich fast gar nichts mehr. Ich muß jedes Antibiotikum, Triptan etc. teuer zubezahlen, aber die Akupunktur beispielsweise würde ich 100% erstattet bekommen. 
Ironie? Hohn?  
Starbug, würdest Du als Kinderarzt einem Kind mit einer eitrigen Mittelohrentzündung Bella-Donna D12 verschreiben? (Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob Belladonna da hilft, das ist nur ein Beispiel!!) 
Wenn ich Urologikers Beiträge richtig gedeutet habe, würde er bei einer bakteriellen Cystitis auch nicht zu Globuli XY greifen, sondern ein bewiesen wirksames Medikament/Antibiotikum verschreiben, oder? 
Die Folgeschäden, die sich aus alternativen Heilmethoden entwicklen können, können wir hier gar nicht absehen, denn auch wenn sich erstmal der berühmte Placeboeffekt einstellt, die Ursache ist nicht behoben mit Lactose, da braucht es wohl mehr zu. 
Gruß vom Frosch

----------


## günni

leute, leute....leute.... 
unterschätzt bitte diesen "TRÖSTEEFFEKT" aber auch nicht....denn sehr viel, .a auch krankheiten bedürfen trost und menschl. zuwendung!  
auch dies kann durchaus "etwas" heilen...nicht umsonst nimmt die mutter ihr gestürztes kleinkind an "die brust" pustet das ehe knie und tröstet....wetten das dies schon hilft! 
Günni

----------


## Frosch

Das Pusten bei Kindern, z.B. an Wunden auf dem Knie, bringt erwiesenermaßen Linderung, und hat weniger mit Zuwendung als mit Reizung der Schmerzrezeptoren (Kühle durch Pusten) zu tun. So gelesen in irgendeiner Zeitung, in der es auch pro/contra Alternativmedizin ging.  
Also löst das Pusten eine Reaktion im Körper aus, die Gummibärchen (nach dem Sturz) eh, denn da spielen die Glückshormone eine Rolle, diese sind auch schmerzlindernd. 
Also irgendwie alles erklärbar, was man von anderen "Heilmethoden" nicht unbedingt behaupten kann.

----------


## StarBuG

Also... (*weitaushol*) 
Erst einmal möchte ich hier nicht die Scharlatane besprechen oder die skrupellosen Pfuscher, die Patienten bei ernsthaften Erkrankungen von der Schulmedizin abraten.
Diese gibt es sicher auch, und das wahrscheinlich auch zuhauf, aber ich denke auch, das es genauso seriöse (nicht auf die Methodik bezogen!) alternative Therapeuten gibt, die bei ernsthaften Erkrankungen (und das fängt bei einer Blasenentzündung an) auch an Schulmediziner verweisen.
Und genau hier möchte ich ansetzen. 
In der modernen Schulmedizin bleibt der Patient als Person leider auf der Strecke.
Medizin wird heute fast ausschließlich am Fließband praktiziert. Die menschliche Zuwendung, die die Heilung eines Menschen zu großen Teilen positiv mit beeinflusst, bleibt leider aus Kostengründen und Zeitmangel (aufgrund chronischer Unterbesetzung in Krankenhäusern) auf der Strecke. 
In einer Placebo Studie wurden 2 Gruppen von Probanden Schmerzen zugefügt, und diese bekamen dann Schmerzmittel.
Die eine Gruppe bekam das Schmerzmittel in steigender Dosis durch eine Infusion ohne jeden ärztlichen Kontakt und mussten einen Knopf drücken, wenn sie keine Schmerzen mehr verspürten.
Die andere Gruppe bekam das selbe Schmerzmittel, dies aber von einem Arzt verabreicht, der ihnen die Wirkung genau erklärte und auf menschlicher Ebene mit den Probanden kommunizierte.
Obwohl beide Gruppen genau das gleiche Schmerzmittel bekamen, war der Schmerzmittelbedarf in der Gruppe, die das selbige vom Arzt verabreicht bekamen, um 1/3 (signifikant) niedriger, als in der Kontrollgruppe. Hier war der Arzt träger des Placebo-Effektes. 
Wenn nun aber Patienten, die an Krankheiten leiden, die nicht unbedingt einer schulmedizinischen Behandlung bedürfen zu einem Homöopathen gehen, weil sie nach dem Besuch das Gefühl haben es gehe ihnen besser, warum denn nicht?
Warum sollen chronisch Kranke, als Unterstützung zur schulmedizinischen Therapie, nicht zu einem Alternativmediziner (z.B. Akupunktur) gehen, wenn dies ihre Lebensqualität verbessert.
Ist es da nicht egal, das der Grund für die Verbesserung der Lebensqualität der intensive zwischenmenschliche Kontakt zum "Heiler" oder auch der Glaube an die Heilkraft von nicht vorhandenen Energien ist, die im Wasser gefangen sein sollen (Placebo)?
Soll man diesen Menschen diese Verbesserung verwehren? 
Und um es noch einmal zu unterstreichen, ich meine hier nicht die Alternativmediziner, die ihren Patienten von der Schulmedizin abraten, oder den Patienten anraten, Medikamente abzusetzen!
Auch glaube ich nicht an alternativen Heilverfahren, aber ich glaube an den Placebo-Effekt und die menschliche Zuwendung. 
@Frosch: Natürlich würde ich keine Homöopathie verschreiben bei bakteriellen Infekten gleich welcher Art. Aber bei einem Schnupfen, oder einem grippalen Infekt, der mit oder ohne Arzt nach 7 Tagen weg ist, würde ich eher Homöopathie verschreiben, als ein pharmakologisches Präparat, wenn die Eltern auf eine medikamentöse Behandlung bestehen. 
Ach ja, es scheint mir, als wäre der Placebo-Effekt für viele so eine Art psychisches Problem, etwas das in der Schulmedizin nichts zusuchen hat. Etwas auf das man "reinfallen" kann.
Der Placebo-Effekt ist in unserem Gehirn evolutionär angelegt und hat uns in der Evolution einen Selektionsvorteil gebracht. Der Placebo-Effekt lässt sich im Gehirn messen. Er sorgt unter anderem für eine Ausschüttung von Endorphinen, den natürlichen Schmerzmitteln des menschlichen Körpers.
Das heißt, jemand der bei leichten Schmerzen ein Placebo bekommt und danach keine Schmerzen mehr hat, der hat sich die Schmerzen vorher nicht eingebildet. Sein Gehirn hat durch den Glauben an die Hilfe seine eigenen Schmerzmittel ausgeschüttet und somit ist der Patient nun schmerzfrei. 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## urologiker

Hä? Der Ansatzpunkt ist imho ein anderer: Placebo-Effekt - klar, nutzen wir ihn! Alternativmethoden - geht es nicht auch billiger oder besser: additiv?  
Ist nicht der beste Weg ein medizinisches Aufklärungsgespräch (das immer auch die soft skills des Arztes fordert) DARÜBER, dass es diverse Methoden/Meds gibt, die schulmedizinischen jedoch klar zu empfehlen sind, eben weil sie ZUSÄTZLICH auch noch einen Verum-Effekt haben! 
Und wenn ein Patient zu einem Alternativheiler geht: was nicht wirkt wird auch nicht schaden, also ist es lediglich ein finanzielles Debakel, sonst nichts. 
Man wird nicht alle Patienten auf Schulmedizin einschwören können, aber für diese sollte der Arzt mit allem ärtzlichen Können und Wissen einstehen. Das ist sein Part - und den gilt es gut zu machen.  :Smiley:

----------


## Maggie

Hi Fröscherl, 
da könnt ich Dir wohl etwas von meiner Schlafkrankheit abgeben *gg*
Schlafe schon ein, wenn ich mal 5 Minuten vor der Glotze liege. 
Und was nen Heilpraktiker betrifft, dafür gebe ich mein Geld auch nicht mehr aus.
Habe schon Heilpraktikererfahrung und geholfen hat es mir auch nicht. 
Jedoch muss ich  betonen, dass es unter manchen Ärzten auch komische Kautze gibt, die nur auf die Kohle scharf sind. 
Dazu muss man sich nur manche dubiose Igel-Leistung anschauen. 
nur mal so als Beispiel: Sauerstofftherapie bei nem Unfallarzt. 
Oder noch besser, ich kam mal zu nem Facharzt, der wollte von mir ne Unterschrift, dass ich die von ihm verordneten Medikamente 2 Jahre lang einnehme.
Später stellte sich heraus, dass ich mit ner Unterschirft an ner Studie teilgenommen hätte, die mir der Herr Doktor verschwiegen hatte.
Habe alle Unterlagen meinem Hausarzt gezeigt und der hat mich glücklicherweise aufgeklärt. Obwohl unterschrieben hätte ich eh nicht, da mir der Facharzt sehr unsymphatisch war und mir das Ganze eh spanisch vorgekommen ist. 
Ja und dazu fällt mir jetzt wieder der Stern Artikel ein, den ich erst letzte Woche beim Friseur gelesen habe. Ein Artikel, wie gut doch so mancher Arzt mit der Pharmaindustrie zusammenarbeitet, fand ich ganz toll. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## StarBuG

Du redest glaub ich total an mir vorbei Uro    :Zwinker:  
Lieferst du denn additiv, also neben deiner regulären ärztlichen Tätigkeit, Hilfen, die den Patienten eine bessere Lebensqualität geben?
Ich mein, es gibt hunderttausende, die behaupten felsenfest, ihnen habe Homöopathie geholfen. FAKT, da kannst du auch nicht an deren Überzeugung rütteln (siehe alte Diskussionen hier im Forum).
Das dies jetzt nicht durch die geklopfte Energie der nicht vorhandenen Wirkstoffmoleküle im Wasser hervorgerufen wurde, sondern durch Placebo, ist doch am Ende egal, oder?
Ich mein, diese Menschen sind bereit, dafür Geld auszugeben, dann lass sie doch. 
Wichtig für mich ist, hier allerdings eine klare Trennlinie zu ziehen.
Ernsthafte Erkrankungen gehören in die Hände von Ärzten. FAKT.
Kein wenn und aber. 
Ein chronisch Kranker aber, der normal seine Medikamente nimmt, und durch Globuli z.B. weniger Schlafprobleme hat, oder weniger Schmerzmittel braucht, weil er daran glaubt und dadurch der Placebo-Effekt wirkt, wieso willst du dem das wegnehmen, "nur" weil es wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen ist, das eben nur der Placebo-Effekt wirkt?
Ist doch gut, dass der Placebo-Effekt wirkt, und ich betone WIRKT, denn er wirkt ja messbar. Der Patient braucht weniger Schmerzmittel und kann besser schlafen.
Das kostet ihn halt dann 30€, oder was weiß ich, aber für ihn verbessert es die Lebensqualität. 
Ich als angehender Arzt sehe da kein Problem mit meinem Gewissen. 
Kinder glauben auch bis zu einem gewissen Alter an den Weihnachtsmann.
Auch wenn jeder Erwachsene weiß, das es ihn nicht gibt, erzählen wir das unseren Kindern nicht, um an Weihnachten strahlende Gesichter und pure Freude zu sehen.
Wenn nun in einem gewissen Alter das Kind erfährt, das es den Weihnachtsmann nicht gibt, wird kein Weihnachten danach mehr so sein, wie früher.
Ist das Kind jetzt besser dran, weil es weiß, es gibt den Weihnachtsmann nicht, oder war es vielleicht besser, als das Kind noch an den Weihnachtsmann geglaubt hat und die tiefe echte Freude und die Glückseligkeit noch in den Augen strahlte? 
Ich will damit aber nicht sagen, das Aufklärung, wie sie Pianomann z.B. betreibt, nicht wichtig ist.
Ich sage nur, wenn Leute daran glauben wollen, trotz Aufklärung, dann finde ich das auch nicht tragisch. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Pianoman

Lieber Michael,  in einem gewissen Rahmen kann ich zwar akzeptieren, wenn Du Menschen ihre Illusionen über die "Fähigkeiten" der Alternativmedizin lassen willst; aber es sind eben nur Illusionen.   Und diese Illusionen beschränken sich nicht leider nicht nur auf so "harmlose" Befindlichkeitsstörungen wie ein gestörtes Schlafverhalten (hinter dem sich allerdings auch gravierende Probleme verbergen können).   Die Aufgabe eines Arztes ist es unter anderem, Menschen vor Schaden zu bewahren.   Dass Hunderttausende sich der Alternativmedizin zuwenden, ist eine schlichte Katastrophe und letztendlich ein Indiz für Fehlentwicklungen in der Wissenschaftsmedizin, die dringend korrigiert werden müssen. Aber auch eine noch so große Anzahl von Nutzern macht die Verfahren der Alternativmedizin nicht evident.   Homöopathie und Anthroposophie sind Irrlehren. Ihre theoretischen Vorraussetzungen sind falsch.  Ihre Ansichten sind meist antiquiert oder - nicht selten - reine Phantasiekonstrukte.  Sie sind keine medizinischen Verfahren, sondern Rituale des Aberglaubens. Ihre Vertreter betrügen sich selbst und ihre Patienten ganz bewußt, oder haben so wenig Ahnung von Medizin, dass sie nicht in der Lage sind, die Unwirksamkeit ihrer Methoden zu erkennen.   Dass diese Verfahren sich in diesem Maße und mit gesetzgeberischer Billigung in der medizinischen Versorgung etabliert haben, hat die Tür geöffnet für eine Vielzahl von Verfahren, die man schlichtweg als "mörderisch" bezeichnen muss. Ich erinnere in diesem Zusammenhang beispielsweise an die skandalösen Vorgänge um den neugermanischen Krebsarzt Ryke Geerd Hamer oder um den selbsternannten AIDS-Heiler und Vitamin-Guru Dr. Matthias Rath.   Wo und mit welcher Argumentation willst Du eine Grenzlinie ziehen ? Wo genau ist die Grenze zwischen noch akzeptablem oder nicht mehr vertretbarem Schwachsinn ?   Wie willst Du einem Menschen erklären, dass die Ansichten der Homöopathie zu Infektionen lebensgefährlich sind, aber die gleichen Ansichten durchaus den Einsatz von Globuli zur Behandlung von Schlafstörungen rechtfertigen ?  Wie soll einem Patienten klar gemacht werden, dass der Heilprakiker, der nach unhaltbaren Vorstellungen zur Pathologie ein unwirksames Medikament verordnet, im einen Fall ein Heiler in einem anderen Fall aber Quacksalber ist ?   Für den wenig informierten Patienten besteht doch im Regelfall dann, wenn die "eine" Maßnahme der Alternativmedizin toleriert wird, die Erkenntnis, dass auch die andereren Therapiemaßnahmen funktionieren können. Warum sollte - im Zusammenhang mit der Homöopathie - die geistartige Verstimmung der Lebenskraft, die die universelle und einzige Krankheitsursache im homöopathischen Denken darstellt, in bestimmten Fällen richtig sein (sonst würde ja kein Medikament verordnet), in andern Fällen jedoch nicht ?   Die Komplementärmedizin hat nur und ausschließlich den Placebo-Effekt.   Die Wissenschaftsmedizin dagegen verfügt über erfolgreiche und verifizierbare Verfahren. Aber sie benötigt auch den Placebo-Effekt, der sich aus dem Vertrauen in ihre Verfahren und in die Kompetenz ihrer Mediziner ergibt.  Um diese Vertrauen muss sie - als wehrhafte Medizin - kämpfen. Der in ihren Verfahren unwirksamen Komplementärmedizin und ihren Pseudo-Heilern den Placebo-Effekt zu überlassen, ist nicht mehr und nicht weniger als ein durch nichts zu rechtfertigender Rückzug.   Pianoman

----------


## urologiker

Ganz recht. Wenngleich mir durchaus verständlich ist, weshalb die Alternativmedizin (wohl der mit am meisten fehlerhaften Implikationen behaftete synonyme Ausdruck für die genannten nicht schulmedizinischen "Axiome") aus der von dir @micha präsentierten Perspektive, die durchaus eine ärztliche Dimension hat, ihre Daseinsberechtigung behält, ist sie dennoch ein blosses Gedankenkonstrukt, eine insgesamt unzulässige Perspektive. 
Was ich damit meine? 
Die von dir präsentierte Sichtweise ist retrospektiv, d.h. sie beurteilt eine Therapie NACH ihrem Effekt. 
Eine stattgehabte Intervention (z.B. das Einwerfen von Globuli) wird mit einer postiven Veränderung assoziiert, da dies die einzig dem Patienten erinnerliche Intervention darstellt.
Diese Form der Attribuierung ist gerade bei Medikamenten ohne eigentlichen Wirkstoff erleichtert, da ein Nicht-Wirkstoff auch kaum Nebenwirkungen entfaltet, ganz im Gegensatz zur Schulmedizin. 
Ein bekanntes Extrembeispiel ist die Blutdrucktherapie. Sehr häufig kommt es durch die wirksame Schulmedizin subjektiv zu keiner Besserung der quality of life und das Medikament wird abgesetzt. Wird hingegen eine eine wirkstofffreie Substanz eingenommen und der Blutdruck ist -zufällig- in einer Messung erniedrigt, so wird das Medikament -es hat ja auch keine Nebenwirkungen- als dem Verum-Medikament überlegen betrachtet. Ein gefährlicher Trugschluß, über den der Patient aufzuklären ist! 
Kurzum, die Rolle des Arztes besteht in einem placebofreien Verständnis der medizinischen Wirksamkeit einer Substanz bzw. Prozedur. In dieser Sicht muss also eine Intervention a priori einen erwartbaren, kalkulierbaren Effekt haben, der sich nicht auf subjektivistische a-posteriori-Erfahrungen stützen darf. 
Der erwartbare Effekt einer ärztlich gesetzten Intervention muß sich also auf nachvollziehbare, objektivierbare Ergebnisse stützen. Ein Placebo-Effekt muss ein fakultatives Zubrot der ärztlichen Verantwortung bleiben, das sich aus dem vertrauensvollen Arzt-Patienten-Verhältnis entwickelt und dem Patienten den Grundsatz erläutert, dass Nebenwirkungen oft ein Anhalt für den Effekt einer Therapie und nicht für deren Versagen sein können. 
my 2 cents, logiker

----------


## StarBuG

Verbieten kann man die Alternativmedizin ja nicht. Also muss man mit Ihr leben lernen.
Wo die Grenze ziehen? 
Vielleicht Alternativmedizin als additiv zur Schulmedizin und nur von ausgebildeten Ärzten durchzuführen? 
Jetzt kommt dein Einwand, welcher Arzt glaubt denn so einen Schwachsinn  :Zunge raus: 
Es gibt aber einige (Ursache: Geld?), aber ganz egal ob der Arzt nun daran glaubt oder es als Placebo sieht, der Patient zumindest wäre in den richtigen Händen. 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Frosch

> Jetzt kommt dein Einwand, welcher Arzt glaubt denn so einen Schwachsinn

 Von den Ärzten, die daran glauben, gibt es mehr, als Du denkst. 
Leider.

----------


## quaks

> Von den Ärzten, die daran glauben, gibt es mehr, als Du denkst. 
> Leider.

 ob, alle die es anbieten dran glauben ? 
vielleicht ähnlich wie Micha es sieht - warum denn nicht
oder sie haben einfach akzeptiert, dass es bei manchen Patienten funktioniert.  
Ich würde es auch nicht prinzipiell unter "leider" verbuchen! 
Denn ehrlich gesagt, die Ärzte, die ich am meisten für ihre fachliche Qualifikation schätze, stehen dem eher gelassen gegenüber und sagen - "ja ist doch ok,  wenn es hilft!"
 Ein klasse Gyn-Oberarzt hier im Krankenhaus macht zum Teil Akkupunktur - und das kann er nicht zusätzlich abrechnen. 
Ich glaub da ja nicht so wirklich dran, aber ich hab jedenfalls an dem Abend noch recht schnell mein Kind bekommen, nachdem es sich 2 Tage lang geziert hat ;-)

----------


## Frosch

> Ich glaub da ja nicht so wirklich dran, aber ich hab jedenfalls an dem Abend noch recht schnell mein Kind bekommen, nachdem es sich 2 Tage lang geziert hat ;-)

 Nur mit Akupunktur als fördernde Maßnahme oder auch noch andere Sachen?

----------


## quaks

> Nur mit Akupunktur als fördernde Maßnahme oder auch noch andere Sachen?

 nein  nicht nur akkupunktur. 
Sie lassen uns hier nicht zwei Tage schmoren um es dann mal mit nadeln zu probieren ;-) 
ich hatte schon zwei Tage Gel gelegt bekommen nur tat sich eben nix, solltes es aber, da ich einen Blasensprung hatte.

----------


## Patientenschubser

> nein  nicht nur akkupunktur. 
> Sie lassen uns hier nicht zwei Tage schmoren um es dann mal mit nadeln zu probieren ;-) 
> ich hatte schon *zwei Tage Gel gelegt bekommen* nur tat sich eben nix, solltes es aber, da ich einen Blasensprung hatte.

 
Was heißt in Gel gelegt?  
Wie Aal in Aspik? 
Das wüsste ich gerne näher...  :Smiley:

----------


## quaks

> Was heißt in Gel gelegt?  
> Wie Aal in Aspik? 
> Das wüsste ich gerne näher...

 ja einlegen, fest werden lassen und in Stückchen schneiden  :k_tongue_1:   
und ansonsten ist es ein Gel das aller paar Stunden auf den Munttermund gedrückt wird und ihn weich machen soll und wohl auch wehenfördernd ist. Auf jedenfall soll es Zwergnase animieren sein schönes warmes kuscheliges zuhause verlassen zu wollen.  
Funktioniert leider auch  nicht immer so richtig, ist aber Standard Schulmedizin  :Zwinker:

----------


## Frosch

> nein  nicht nur akkupunktur. 
> Sie lassen uns hier nicht zwei Tage schmoren um es dann mal mit nadeln zu probieren ;-)

 Hier in der Umgebung gibt es eine Klinik, die genau das tut, was Du oben schreibst: Sie lassen die Schwangeren schmoren und arbeiten ausschließlich mit alternativen Heilmethoden wie Akupunktur, Saftcocktails, Räucherkegel, Massagen etc. Eine Bekannte hat somit 3 Tage (!!) mehr oder weniger heftigste Wehen gehabt, bis Zwerg sich bequemte, seine Höhle zu verlassen. Sie nimmt zur Zeit Antidepressiva, weil sie diese Geburt einfach nicht als schön verbuchen kann und sehr darunter leidet. Ihr "Glaube" an die Alternativmedizin hat sehr gelitten. 
Ich glaube, ich wäre gegangen nach 3 Stunden bzw. käme ein solches Haus für mich eh nie in Frage. 
Quaks, läßt Du Dich denn heute auch nochmal mit z.B. Akupunktur behandeln bei anderen Sachen?

----------


## quaks

> Hier in der Umgebung gibt es eine Klinik, die genau das tut, was Du oben schreibst: Sie lassen die Schwangeren schmoren und arbeiten ausschließlich mit alternativen Heilmethoden

 keine Klinik für mich!   

> Quaks, läßt Du Dich denn heute auch nochmal mit z.B. Akupunktur behandeln bei anderen Sachen?

 Nein. Ich bin aber auch nicht krank und bei den üblichen Verdächtigen nehme ich Sachen, von denen ich weiß, dass sie wirken und ganz ganz grob auch warum sie wirken.  
Aber ich würde es nicht ausschließen, wenn jemand kommt und sagt, he du hast schon so lange dies oder das, ich mach mal Akkupunktur, Reiki oder pillipalle mit dir - das ich sage - ok versuche es.  
Ob ich Geld dafür bezahlen würde? - Das käme auf meinen Leidensdruck an und auch dann nur was sich in einen überschaubaren Rahmen hält. 
Naja und auch um was es geht - also so Sachen die durch Stress oder Belastung mit ausgelöst werden können -  schon eher ja , aber die spinale Muskelatrophie von meinen Mann wird kein Geistheiler und keine Homöopath wegzaubern können (schade eigentlich) und die anatomische Unregelmäßigkeiten bei der Lütten, da hilft auch keine Nadel und kein Globuli .... 
Meine Kinder bekommen bei Fieber Ibuprofen / Parcetamol und kein Belladonna.  
Trotzdem bin ich grad bei der Kleinen immer mal wieder am überlegen. Da ist der Leidensdruck durchaus schon recht hoch und mein Gefühl über die Wirksamkeit der Inhaltionstherapie ist auch nicht so toll.   
Letztlich entscheide ich mich aber wieder dagegen, weil mir Grundlagen für die Alternativen Sachen nicht logisch erscheinen.

----------

